# Who Else Is Trying To Lose Weight?



## NYchic (Oct 27, 2007)

I am on a diet, not a specific diet but just trying to eat healthy and counting my calories. I count my calories and keep a food journal to do so. I started on October 16th. I want to accomplish and finally get to my goal weight of 111 pounds. I am 5'7 and weigh about 130 pounds right now. The thing is I am so impatient. Sometimes I just feel like starving myself so I can lose the weight faster. I eat about 1000-1300 calories a day (it varies), some days when I do bad I can go up to 1400-1500 calories. The thing is it's killing me, I know losing weight the healthy way takes a while but it's like ugh I want to lose 5 pounds a week.

Who else is trying to lose weight? What are your stats? And what diets are you doing? And anyone have any recommendations on how I can lose weight faster? And please no low carb diets cuz that doesn't work for me and has too many side effects.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm on a mission to lose weight also. I currently weight around 125 pounds and am about 5'6" roughly, and I'd also like to get down to about 110 pounds or so.

I had tried everything. I found the more I exercised, the more I ate, and so I stayed the same.

Instead, I'm trying the only thing that has ever helped me to lose weight. I've just cut down how much I eat.

I eat a good healthy breakfast, something VERY small for lunch like an apple or something, and then eat a medium sized dinner. So far I've lost around 13 pounds so I'm pretty proud of myself, since I've never lost any weight before this.

at first it was really hard to cut down how much I ate and I'd be hungry all the time, but now I'm just not as hungry. I even feel a bit sick if I eat heaps.

I do believe in exercising, but I'd never do it to lose weight. I do it to feel good and also to get healthy!

best of luck with your diet and weight loss goals! I know how hard it is so pm any time if you want to whinge about how slow it feels, how hard it feels, or even just to tell me you're excited you've lost a few pounds!


----------



## Karren (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm always trying to loose weight...... It's a constant strugle. I'm setting at 178 this morning and want to get to 170 or even 160... and I exersize (ice hockey twice a week)a lot so I have a very low fat index... which makes it even harder to loose..... sigh... ohhh and I'm 5' 9".. and shrinking... old age and gravity both suck!! lol


----------



## Solimar (Oct 27, 2007)

For women, eating under 1200 calories a day can significantly decrease the speed of your metabolism, leaving you stuck, with no weight to be lost. If you eat over 1200 cals a day, exercise, etc...it WILL come off. You can alter how much you lose by how much you burn per day. Starving is not the way to do it, and can make it harder for you to lose weight if you do so.

You also COULD lose 5 lbs a week, though that is unsafe, the healthy way. 2 or 3lbs max, so you don't kill yourself.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 27, 2007)

me. Im just eating right and im not on any diet expect for the one where you eat breakfast and load up on fruits and veggies. Im over fad diets and im just trying to eat right.


----------



## Solimar (Oct 27, 2007)

I watch my cals and burn more than I eat, which is 1400 a day, lost a bit over 5 lbs in 2 weeks, so that's good.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 27, 2007)

ME!! I am about 5'9 and weigh 150. I would like to be 140. I have cut back on my calories and portions. All together I lost 55lbs.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 27, 2007)

Me too



I'm 5.7ft and 135lb



I would love weight 115lb, but not less coz don't like too skinny, then even muscles haven't left. I try eat about 1000 cal and next month going to get membership to gym, that would be just great

Karren_Hutton maybe nothing left to loose? You mention that your body fat index already low. This is main thing to loose fats, keep the muscles. Measure yourself, I guarantee that your body is perfect, coz you exercising alot, which means burning cal and fats. Remember muscles weight more than fats


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me. Im just eating right and im not on any diet expect for the one where you eat breakfast and load up on fruits and veggies. Im over fad diets and im just trying to eat right. Me too.. I've been using WW point system though and that has helped me a lot and helps me keep everything in check..


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 27, 2007)

_I'm 5'7 and usually weigh between 130 and 135 but this past week I was an vacation and gained some weight, so today I'm going to get back to my usual workout routine._


----------



## leannej (Oct 27, 2007)

EAT ladies! You have to eat to loose weight. If you put your body into "starvation mode" you will burn protien and store fat, that's just how the human body works. You need to eat alot of protiens and you HAVE to have carbs low carb diets are horrible. The best way to loose weight it eat for your metabolism! Get it going! I was at 160 and now i'm down to 130 and feel very healthy, I eat 5 or 6 small meals a day and drink a green tea supplement I get from eliteblends.com... it's not my favorite tasting drink but it makes me have really good energy and a metabolism boost. But diets are only good if you are eating alot of good food. =) EAT! =)


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 27, 2007)

Unfortunately I don't have time eat 5-6 small meals


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 27, 2007)

_That's actually the diet I do, I started on it when I was 14 I was 5'5 then, and weight 160, I lost 20 pounds in 2 months._


----------



## leannej (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Blue_eyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Unfortunately I don't have time eat 5-6 small meals ya, that's probably the hardest part is finding time. McDonalds is always pretty fast.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 27, 2007)

yep, But good thing about McDonalds, that I don't like


----------



## NYchic (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *For women, eating under 1200 calories a day can significantly decrease the speed of your metabolism, leaving you stuck, with no weight to be lost.* If you eat over 1200 cals a day, exercise, etc...it WILL come off. You can alter how much you lose by how much you burn per day. Starving is not the way to do it, and can make it harder for you to lose weight if you do so. I have heard that's it under 1000 calories a day and your body goes into starvation mode. And I exercise like crazy, I literally walk everywhere and dance an hour each day. And it just takes longer. I have to work really hard to lose weight cuz my metabolism is hella slow. I also drink green tea to boost it. Eating more than 1200 calories to me is bad because I never lose weight if I eat 1300 calories or more. I like eating 1000, 1100 and 1200 calories.




Originally Posted by *leannej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ya, that's probably the hardest part is finding time. McDonalds is always pretty fast.



Even McDonald's has some healthy stuff. For example their vanilla kiddie cone is about 50 calories (no joke check the website) or you can always get the fruit and yogurt parfait.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 27, 2007)

lol I'm certainly not starving, but I think as a culture, we grossly over exaggerate how much food we need to function. I have no idea how many calories I eat per day but it would certainly be at least 1000 if not more.

I've just cut out snacks and also I've stopped eating when I'm bored, or I'm justing sitting in front of the tv. You'd be amazed how much food I actually used to eat from doing things like that, and I've realised that I really didn't need it.

Unfortunately, I have way too little will power to starve myself


----------



## Jesskaa (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm 5'ft and i weight 122 and i'd like to be 110ish.


----------



## Solimar (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't forget that the amount of calories you need depends on your weight, even WW has the same concept. 1200 is the lowest for girls, 1500 is the lowest for men, that is still healthy, and won't end you up sh*t creek without a paddle.


----------



## Lia (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm losing a few measures and a bit of weight because i'm doing belly dance classes - i lost 2 lb already





I know it's not much, but then you have to consider the fact i'm not dieting. If i was, certainly i'd be thinner already . I have no patience to diet


----------



## magosienne (Oct 28, 2007)

today i haven't been so into diet, bad girl, but sometimes a little treat is good. eat more vegetables and fruits ladies, it helps, and if you don't like much exercising (or is it just me ?lol), just walk. like for example, i will go to my uni walking (30 minutes) instead of taking the bus.

i like to have frozen vegetables in the freezer. but the best remains buying some fruits and vegetables a few times a week and cook them. it doesn't take that much time, and it's the best way to watch what you're eating. and if you don't have time to cook for lunch, cook more for dinner and keep a part for your lunch in a tupperware.

if you're a bit tired by your diet, go for some vitamin C or ginseng.

and don't forget to drink water.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 28, 2007)

Sundays is well I let sometimes for myself relax and eat something delicious, couple of sweets or jelly... mmmm


----------



## bhall2369 (Oct 29, 2007)

I could lose a few pounds myself. I'd like some suggestions as well


----------



## LilyLady (Oct 30, 2007)

How timely. I recently spent two weeks in the hospital ( my daughter had surgery) and the food , while tasty, was pretty heavy. I am up 5 pounds from two months ago. Stress....

Anyhow, i am back 'on the wagon' and trying to be good about my diet. I am tired of having dunlaps over my waistband.

And my diet of choice is shhhhh.... I am almost afraid to admit if for fear of being flamed, but it works well for me- Low Carb...


----------



## pixie (Oct 30, 2007)

No flames here, LilyLady.




I lost 20 lbs in less than 3 months (as opposed to previously losing about 4 lbs in 4 months with WW) when I first started low carb, and that was living on fantastic foods like chicken, filet, tons of veggies (with hollandaise, butter and getting to keep my full-fat dressings)



and healthy fats (olive oil, avocados, etc.). I honestly feel better (and definitely less bloated) without all the pasta, rice, low-calorie chip and sugary snacks, etc. in my diet. So, works well for me too.

ETA: I just saw the OP wasn't open to LC eating due to possible side effects. I haven't experienced any, but realize she may have had a different experience... so just wanted to say that no offense was meant.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 30, 2007)

yep! i'm doing weight watchers and my goal is 30 lbs. and i'm STILL at 22 lbs. cuz i've been maintaining instead of losing


----------



## LilyLady (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *_pixie_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No flames here, LilyLady.



I lost 20 lbs in less than 3 months (as opposed to previously losing about 4 lbs in 4 months with WW) when I first started low carb, and that was living on fantastic foods like chicken, filet, tons of veggies (with hollandaise, butter and getting to keep my full-fat dressings)



and healthy fats (olive oil, avocados, etc.). I honestly feel better (and definitely less bloated) without all the pasta, rice, low-calorie chip and sugary snacks, etc. in my diet. So, works well for me too. Oh, pleased to meet you! I had also tried other weight loss methods and had little success, even though I am fairly disciplined. I just had a quiche ( w/o the crust) and some cashews for lunch.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 30, 2007)

I have about 10 pounds to go before I wil be happy with my weight. I had a baby a year and a bit ago and igained 65 lbs with him!!!!!!!! I am 5'8 and weigh 140. I have ballooned up to 199 lbs when pregnant - eesh! My hubby and laughed when they weighed me rightbefore my C-section. ( then I cried )

I walk my son about half a mile to the school bus every morning and afternoon since I'm off work right now and it really seems to be helping. I try to limit my carbs and sugar but I am a MAJOR sugar junkie. I have a candy bar every night =( If I stopped that habit I bet I could get a little closer to my ideal weight.


----------



## amanda1210 (Oct 30, 2007)

Try being 5 ft 2 and 134, my ultimate highest weigh ever =( I've decided to just do the right thing and eat more healthy food and less junk. My problem is going out to eat 2+ times a week every single week thanks to my bf. I've gained 22 lbs in less than a year =(


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm always trying to lose weight!


----------



## BlessedRoots (Oct 30, 2007)

Try *Spark People*. It is a great little site that helps u along your way. You put in your goals and it acts as your journal and more.


----------



## NYchic (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MamaRocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a candy bar every night =( If I stopped that habit I bet I could get a little closer to my ideal weight. Have those protein chocolate bars instead of candy bars at night. Like Kellogs has these 110 calorie chocolate protein bars, they are yummy and healthy.

Anyways I am going to start weighing myself to see how my progress is going. I am going to buy a digital scale, my scale is broken so. And I will weigh myself every Sunday just to see how I am doing and it will motivate me. I just had my period so these last 4-5 days, I was starving and getting all these cravings. I always crave chocolate during my period so I had a lot of chocolate pudding and my caloric intake has been 1400-1500 calories which is TOO MUCH for me. So back to 1000 calories for me now that I am off my period. I want to be 120 pounds ASAP and then we will go from there/


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 30, 2007)

Ladies, I don't think any of you realize it, but you are all within your ideal weights according to your heights! None of your are actually overweight. I'm 5'7" and 160 lbs currently. I admit, I'm doing no corn, complex carbs and lean meats just so I can have control over my body, but I'm not thinking bad thoughts about my body either. My husband loves my body (I finally have that hourglass figure that gets noticed)! But some of you on here who are my exact height on here are trying to get as low as 110 pounds?!? How is that even healthy? I have pictures of when I was my lowest as a teenager at this current height at 120, and I looked really skinny, like I should have *gained* weight! Try not think of just the number, but what you want your body to look like, and how you want your clothes to fit... THAT is what is healthy!!!


----------



## pixie (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MamaRocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have about 10 pounds to go before I wil be happy with my weight. I had a baby a year and a bit ago and igained 65 lbs with him!!!!!!!! I am 5'8 and weigh 140. I have ballooned up to 199 lbs when pregnant - eesh! My hubby and laughed when they weighed me rightbefore my C-section. ( then I cried ) 
I walk my son about half a mile to the school bus every morning and afternoon since I'm off work right now and it really seems to be helping. I try to limit my carbs and sugar but I am a MAJOR sugar junkie. I have a candy bar every night =( If I stopped that habit I bet I could get a little closer to my ideal weight.

Hi Sarah, if you're watching carbs, maybe give this a try sometime. I've discovered many ways to get my "sweet fix" without the sugar/carbs.
1/4 cup almond flour (usually found in organic section of grocery store)

1 Tbsp unsweetened cocoa

1/4 tsp baking powder

3 Tbsp and 1 tsp Splenda

2 Tbsp butter, melted

1 Tbsp water

1 egg

Mix the almond flour, cocoa, baking powder and Splenda in a 2-cup glass measuring cup (or similar size glass container - a large coffe cup would work). Stir in butter, water and egg. Mix well. Scrape batter down evenly. Cover with plastic wrap and vent by cutting a small slit in the center. Microwave on high 1 minute until set, but still a little moist on top (microwave times may vary). Cool slightly and top with whipped cream.


----------



## Harlot (Oct 30, 2007)

Meh, Ive been trying to lose weight since like the day I was born (not really) but Ive had it and am now going to be enrolled in a Phisicians weight loss program cause I want to get down to 125 and thats that! Im sick and tired of considering myself fat and never knowing what it feels like to be skinny.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 30, 2007)

111 lbs. for 5'7" is really skinny, IMO, cuz i used to weigh 129 lbs and i'm 5'4 and i looked super skinny!!! so i'm thinking at 130 lbs you look perfect right now! just a question though why do you want to loose so much? i'm on a diet right now myself, but im between 20 and 25 lbs overweight though.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pixie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1/4 cup almond flour (usually found in organic section of grocery store)1 Tbsp unsweetened cocoa

1/4 tsp baking powder

3 Tbsp and 1 tsp Splenda

2 Tbsp butter, melted

1 Tbsp water

1 egg

Mix the almond flour, cocoa, baking powder and Splenda in a 2-cup glass measuring cup (or similar size glass container - a large coffe cup would work). Stir in butter, water and egg. Mix well. Scrape batter down evenly. Cover with plastic wrap and vent by cutting a small slit in the center. Microwave on high 1 minute until set, but still a little moist on top (microwave times may vary). Cool slightly and top with whipped cream.

cool recipe, thanks !!
i agree about protein bars, my doc said i could eat some, in fact, i eat three a day (breakfast, 10AM break, teatime break).


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree with Utmostrose.

I've been watching this thread and from the way I've read it, most make it sound like you're really overweight or something. For your heights - some of your goals seem a bit unhealthy. I can't imagine some of you guys being over 5'3 and being any less than 115...

I'm happy if you all are happy about your progress, so goodluck.


----------



## MindySue (Oct 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 111 lbs. for 5'7" is really skinny, IMO, cuz i used to weigh 129 lbs and i'm 5'4 and i looked super skinny!!! so i'm thinking at 130 lbs you look perfect right now! just a question though why do you want to loose so much? i'm on a diet right now myself, but im between 20 and 25 lbs overweight though. Well I dont know about you but I used to weigh 130 and 5'4 and that was not super skinny at all..I looked okay yeah, I wasnt fat or anything...but you could definately see a pouch of fat and a bigger frame. I lost weight and weigh 110 now and my doctor said im healthy and I feel much better, have a tiny pouch now and actually do look skinny. To me super skinny is a model.
I do agree 111 for 5'7 s REALLY skinny..It's in the underweight category for body mass calculator by quite a bit, 17.4, when underweight starts at 18.5!

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm on a mission to lose weight also. I currently weight around 125 pounds and am about 5'6" roughly, and I'd also like to get down to about 110 pounds or so.
I had tried everything. I found the more I exercised, the more I ate, and so I stayed the same.

Instead, I'm trying the only thing that has ever helped me to lose weight. I've just cut down how much I eat.

I eat a good healthy breakfast, something VERY small for lunch like an apple or something, and then eat a medium sized dinner. So far I've lost around 13 pounds so I'm pretty proud of myself, since I've never lost any weight before this.

at first it was really hard to cut down how much I ate and I'd be hungry all the time, but now I'm just not as hungry. I even feel a bit sick if I eat heaps.

I do believe in exercising, but I'd never do it to lose weight. I do it to feel good and also to get healthy!

best of luck with your diet and weight loss goals! I know how hard it is so pm any time if you want to whinge about how slow it feels, how hard it feels, or even just to tell me you're excited you've lost a few pounds!





Rosie, while 110 is healthy for me at 5'4, it would put you in the underweight category! You must be really skinny now, at 125!


----------



## NYchic (Oct 31, 2007)

I am tall so I look average in clothes but I have a lot of belly fat and I need to get rid of that!!! Trust me guys I am FAT!!! This is a pic of me at 140 pounds......and now I am 130 and still fat. I don't think 111 pounds is too skinny, it depends on each person and their body. And my body looks fat at 130 pounds, I wear a size 6 sometimes even 8 and or 4 depending on the brand. I want to be a size 2 and be able to wear whatever I want!!

Here's me at 140 pounds.........






And now at 130 pounds....






See I still look fat you cant even tell that much beteen the 10 pounds!!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 31, 2007)

You look great both ways. I am dieting and have been all my life. I am only 5'2" and if I gain a pound it shows. I have done, Weight Watchers, diet pills, Herbalife, you name it and I have tried it. I yo-yo. I am thinking of Nutrisystem-but it is so expensive. I am also 55 so my Basil Metabolism is slow. The weight has to come off--it really depresses me.


----------



## Solimar (Oct 31, 2007)

I am tall as well, and even now, I STILL look thin to people, though I have definitely gained weight. I weighed 116 lbs until I was a senior in HS, then went up to 125, and then way up past that, like 30 lbs past that. I watch what I eat, but eat whatever the hell I want, usually. I won't have chips or McDonald's or something, but I do eat whatever within my calorie range. I can have a bagel everyday and no be screwed...but I make sure I eat fruits and veggies, and of course for dinner, chicken is my staple. I am just about down 10 lbs, and I feel better, I look better, and I am very conscious about my daily activity versus my daily intake.

NYChic, everyone is different, so 10 lbs may look like a lot on someone, but very little on another person. It goes along with your body frame as well, and the way you balance weight, and what spot is the place it goes first. You don't look bad AT ALL, and def. don't look fat.

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look great both ways. I am dieting and have been all my life. I am only 5'2" and if I gain a pound it shows. I have done, Weight Watchers, diet pills, Herbalife, you name it and I have tried it. I yo-yo. I am thinking of Nutrisystem-but it is so expensive. I am also 55 so my Basil Metabolism is slow. The weight has to come off--it really depresses me. My mom does Nutrisystem, but it won't work since she exaggerates in her mind how much activity she does per day, so the lbs never come off! I have tried some of their stuff, not terrible, but not at all worth the price you pay, when you can eat healthy, but actually have good tasting food that you can get at the supermarket.


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 31, 2007)

Solimar, your weight gain history sounds a lot like mine, except I gained a bit more in the end hehe




I was pretty skinny in middle school, hs, then went up to 125/130 after graduation until I married, then I gained up to where I am now. I was devastated at first because of how I gained it, but some of it has converted to muscle and I am pretty happy with it, so I guess the weight distribution isn't so bad. Most people can't tell how much I weight until I'm pinning them down haha (the first thing most guys I danced with when I was a ballroom instructor would say was "wow you are so strong!" and my husband says for a girl I am still really strong). NYChic, I wasn't trying to come down hard on you, or anyone else for that matter, but it just kills me when people set goals for themselves that they may never achieve and then end up more upset about the way they look than when they started. Don't get me wrong. I don't know how your body works, so it may very well be a highly achievable goal for your body, but I just know that for your height, that weight you are projecting is very slim indeed. (I'll admit it, I suppose I was feeling a tad rotund myself hearing all this *small* talk from girls who were my same height and I knew I would have a lot farther to go then they would to get to where they wanted to be!)

As long as we are all in the bodies we are happy with, that is what is most important!


----------



## bCreative (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh yeah! I have been trying to lose weight for like 8 years! And I know I'm going to have to workout for about 3 hours just to work off all that damn candy I ate tonight!! Halloween can be so cruel!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 1, 2007)

Ugh, sorry - I just get annoyed when skinny girls call themselves fat when they aren't even. Especially in some threads that have been popping/bumped up.

If you wanna see fat - I'll show you my damn photos and we'll compare what is fat.

Hookay, rant over. Ha.


----------



## utmostrose (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL Celly



I guess it's everyone's own self-esteem





You're not by any chance Boriqua, are you?



You've sure got the spice for it, hehe (btw, if you are, don't take offence, so am I



)


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 3, 2007)

Close! Haha. Cubana &amp; Salvadorena....


----------



## utmostrose (Nov 3, 2007)

lol, I guess close enough



Sorry for hijacking the thread ladies, but it gets me thinking, I wonder if body type and the way we view ourselves has anything to do with our genetics and culture... something to think about, but certainly nothing to obsess about or to take as law.


----------



## Solimar (Nov 3, 2007)

As suggested by someone in the thread, I checked out Spark People -- a nice site, but doesn't offer the better features that Calorie Count does, but if it did, I'd switch over to Spark People pretty damn fast!


----------



## Andi (Nov 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh, sorry - I just get annoyed when skinny girls call themselves fat when they aren't even. That gets to me as well! Fat is such a negative word!!! To me, fat=severly obese. A little belly pouch consists of fat of course, but youÂ´re not fat because of a little roll here or there.
I felt too skinny for years. At 5"7 I weighed 105 pounds, through my teenager years. I tried to gain weight, but I had (and still have) a super fast metabolism. Then, at 17, I finally got some curves and got up to 115 pounds. Just 10 more pounds, but it made a big difference, and I finally got some curves too.

I currently weigh between 115 and 120, but I just donÂ´t gain weight even though I eat more than enough, trust me. But since IÂ´m glad that I have more weight on me now, I could never fall into the deathly "IÂ´m fat"-trap, even if I gained like 10 pounds. I consider not so skinny women beautiful and sensual! I felt boney and unsexy for too long to think that curvy equals fat.

I have friends with a similar weight, but other body type and proportions. And it makes me sad when I hear them complain about how "fat" they are, and how pants are tight on them. One friend of mine will literally only eat soup and fruit for 5 days in a row when she starts feeling "fat".


----------



## NYchic (Nov 4, 2007)

If you're happy with your body, good for you. But if I feel bad about my body and want to lose weight, that's my decision and it is within my control to be healthier and feel good about myself.......then I will do it. I am not losing the weight for other people but for myself, it is something that will make me happy. I want to be able to wear whatever I want while being comfortable with it. I know my body. I see myself naked lol. I know I could stand to lose a few pounds and get a flat stomach. So I am doing it, I am not striving to be 90 pounds. 111 pounds is a good weight for me, I have been that weight before so I know.


----------



## Andi (Nov 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *NYchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you're happy with your body, good for you. But if I feel bad about my body and want to lose weight, that's my decision and it is within my control to be healthier and feel good about myself.......then I will do it. I am not losing the weight for other people but for myself, it is something that will make me happy. I want to be able to wear whatever I want while being comfortable with it. I know my body. I see myself naked lol. I know I could stand to lose a few pounds and get a flat stomach. So I am doing it, I am not striving to be 90 pounds. 111 pounds is a good weight for me, I have been that weight before so I know. there is nothing wrong with wanting to loose a few pounds to feel better about your body. It just makes me sad to hear some girls say "IÂ´m so fat" when they really should be saying "Yeah maybe I could drop a few pounds". ItÂ´s the negative body image that gets to me, but I know thatÂ´s terribly hard to shake off.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 4, 2007)

totally agree with andi on this one!!! i am currently 143 pounds and thats a yr after having a child. me i am finally happy with my body, as i alos look back at fotos and thing geez iw as too skinny. i have always have curves and since having a child my hip got even wider, but if i stand on the side i have a little pudge and im fine with that.

the only thing im not happy with is my love handles lol, i am happy with myself but i wish to be tone, i only want to loose about 22 pounds for toning.

i used to always be 110 no matter what i ate etc etc, and im happ with the way i am.

lol i know i sound contradicting lol

i used to have the flat tummy etc, but the thing was when i got sick i go really sick and now, i hardly get sick. another factor i thought i would put in.

not having a go or anything, but if u wish to lose weight just try toning, like pilates or yoga. as that works!!!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 4, 2007)

i think 130 pounds is fine....and ur 5'7 (so u aint short)....111 is too thin (in my opinion) but if u want to lose wieght i think a good idea is to cut down on the bad foods you normally eat....instead of X amount eat Y amount.

I dont really want to lose weight...i want to tone up more than anything, so i try go the gym whenever i can..i still need to build more motivation though!!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 4, 2007)

One wonderful MUTer recommended Free Diet Plans at SparkPeople it is an excellent site that helps you stay motivated.


----------



## RWModelChic (Nov 4, 2007)

there are alot of websites that tell u how many calories u should eat based on your height, weight and activity level. ill post them on here in a lil bit im at work so i have to find the link. i wont say there are definite but they are a good help! i weight 152 and wanna be down to 135 im 5'4


----------



## Blue_eyes (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah hard to lose easy to gain



always had this problem


----------



## miss_cherie (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm always on a diet. I must admit though I find weight watchers the easiest to stick to. I guess i'm in a pretty bad cycle at the moment - eating healty one minute then binging the next - really need to stop doing that!!


----------



## NYchic (Nov 5, 2007)

And thanks for the advice everyone! I checked out Calorie Count and SparkPeople. They were both good websites but I liked the Calorie Count site better so I created a profile on there. I am trying to accomplish my goal by New years. And good luck to everyone else who wants to lose weight


----------



## Solimar (Nov 5, 2007)

I joined Spark People -- the message boards are better than on CC, but I find CC to be more helpful when it comes to the burn and eat meters.


----------



## blondie00 (Nov 23, 2007)

i always seem to lose weight when i am not trying and i hate that becase when i try i get no results


----------



## farris2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I am 5'3 but I think I may have shrank an inch? My ideal weight is 112-124 for my frame and height etc. When I started trying to lose weight,I was at 151 pounds! That is only 10 pounds away from my weight when I went in to deliver my son,and I was 18 then.I am almost 43 now.I am down 17 pounds now,and let me tell you it hasnt been easy.My metabolism has slowed because of my age and prob all the crazy crap I did in my 20s to lose weight.I promise you it does bite you in the ass later on.I'm going to keep working out and eating right,it sucks but I will be better off in the end.I have 8 or 9 pounds to go.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 23, 2007)

i have to loose ten kilos, and 8 of them are just water ! arg. it's winter and my body is slowing(must have bear genes lol), and my belly hurts thanks to that stupid allergy to gluten. i need to find something to detoxify my body.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Nov 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i always seem to lose weight when i am not trying and i hate that becase when i try i get no results very similar situation


----------



## Linkinpark9503 (Nov 23, 2007)

im 5'7" and 130lbs and skinny. why do you wanna be 111lbs? because at 130lb we are barely in the normal BMI index range.. i mean 18.5 is normal and im a 19. so you want to be underweight? ive never tried to lose weight, im trying to put a lil on, or at least keep what i have on...


----------



## xEdenx (Nov 24, 2007)

I find some of these responses a little ridiculous and *scary*... a lot of these weights are unrealistic and un-healthy. IMHO 110 pounds is the weight of a 12 year old not an 18,25,35,50,75 whatever aged *woman*. At 5'8.5 and 145 lbs i am not fat and i am in the healthy BMI range. Would I like to lose a little? yes... but to whittle my weight down to 111 lbs?! thats un healthy. I just ask that you ladies please be healthy i have seen many people go about it all the wrong way and end up very sick and in the hospital.. One on deaths door-step.

_BE HEALTHY!_


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 24, 2007)

> I'm on a mission to lose weight also. I currently weight around 125 pounds and am about 5'6" roughly, and I'd also like to get down to about 110 pounds or so.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## makeupartist2b (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm trying to lose weight, and finding it rather frustrating. I get so mad because i am doing so good. well to me its good. i don't eat half as much as i use to, and i eat alot of veggies and fruit, but for some reason im stuck and can't seem to lose a pound anymore. it makes me so mad and just want to give up because i never see improvements. makes me get kind of depressed actually. =[ i don't know what more to do.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 24, 2007)

I am always on a diet and at an all time high right now. I should waddle instead of walk--will not even tell what it is. Something has to give here. I am really disgusted.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 24, 2007)

I was 125 - 130 for years then I zoomed to 150+. Avoiding sweets and cutting down on red meat I am now back to about 125 !


----------



## magosienne (Nov 24, 2007)

not really related by my doc made have some blood test done as the previous showed i was anemic. but though i don't know how to read the results, i'm concerned about my thyroid. but thank goodness i don't have cholesterol.

i allow myself a small piece of black chocolate when i crave for a sweet thing.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 2, 2007)

I need to lose weight badly! I am embarressed to type in my weight...Let's just say I have to lose around 45 lbs. I started going to the gym again, but I don't like to diet. I hate depriving myself. Plus I'll do so good during the week, and then crash on the weekends.But if I want to lose that much, I'll have to.

I used to be in great shape, then blahhhh.

I need diet tips for real!!!!


----------



## courtni (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm trying to lose weight. I guess technically I don't need to. I'm definitely a healthy weight right now. I'm not sure what it is...probably around 125 and it's only that much because I have gained myself some muscle. I'm about 5'5. I used to run every single day and I was in such great shape, but long story short...I hurt my back and my leg which threw me out of the saddle until September. Work takes a huge toll on my back so all I can do now is walk at an incline instead of run! It's the same aerobically as running sure, but the results aren't nearly as fast.

I have been dieting my butt off and exercising to the best of my ability. I hope I start to see some real results real soon! I just want to get back into shape.

I don't know if it's been posted or not...but there's a WONDERFUL website out there dedicated to taking favorite foods and making them guilt free.

Hungry Girl

It's worth a shot!


----------



## AtticFlower (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello, I'm new here, but of course a weight loss thread would be the first thing that caught my eye. My life has been a constant battle with weight. But I figured out crazy insane diets don't work at all. The only thing that really does work is eating healthy and exercising. Counting calories is a good thing, but if you're an active person you have to allow yourself more calories to keep you going. If you think you metabolism has slowed down, eat a little more and see if that doesn't help speed things up a little. And eating every 2-3 hours is a very good idea. Small meals at mealtimes, then healthy snacks like fruit or veggies. Good luck to everyone who's struggling with weight loss. It's worth the struggle.


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 2, 2007)

I want to lose 5lbs i'm 5'5ft and umm..8 stone no idea what that is in pounds haha!

If i eat 1200 calories i feel fat lol can't do it


----------



## courtni (Dec 2, 2007)

I used to be like that kind of. I wouldn't allow myself to eat over 800.


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 2, 2007)

No its not I don't let myself

I just get full very easy lol


----------



## farris2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ashley.C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to lose 5lbs i'm 5'5ft and umm..8 stone no idea what that is in pounds haha! 
If i eat 1200 calories i feel fat lol can't do it

I'm thinking there are 14 pounds in a stone?


----------



## magosienne (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *courtni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to be like that kind of. I wouldn't allow myself to eat over 800. i eat 1500 calories everyday, i am allowed once or twice a week to take some bags instead of meat for proteins(flavours at my choice), and i only eat veggies and fruits with them(that makes 800calories a day).


----------



## jandi (Dec 3, 2007)

I am. I've lost 14 pounds in the past 7 months





I fear the upcoming holidays


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

I have no patience for dieting. I do well for a few pounds and then slack off again.


----------



## impassioned (Dec 4, 2007)

Right now at 5' 1", I weight 115 lbs. I'm trying to get down to 100 but it's so hard since my weight fluctuates so quickly depending on what I eat. Right now it's a stressful time for me, so I'm like "Food, comfort me!"

However, I did lose 30 lbs last year by eating less, running two miles per day and drinking lots of water. I had a good breakfast, then had a snack (granola or fruit) around brunchtime. I also had a large lunch, and a smaller dinner.


----------



## lissalove (Dec 9, 2007)

I would recommend slimfast. I've just started drink those and lost 10 lbs. in about 2 and a half weeks. I usually drink one for breakfast and lunch and eat a sensible dinner. And the chocolate shakes taste great.


----------



## skinnykim (Dec 10, 2007)

i am also trying to lose weight. It is good that you are going about it the healthy way. I got this book called THE EXTREME FAT SMASH DIET by Dr. Ian K. SMITH. It shows you exactly what to eat and which days to eat it on. I have lost 10 lbs in 3 weeks if that helps. He is the person from Celebrity Fit Club.


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *utmostrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ladies, I don't think any of you realize it, but you are all within your ideal weights according to your heights! None of your are actually overweight. I'm 5'7" and 160 lbs currently. I admit, I'm doing no corn, complex carbs and lean meats just so I can have control over my body, but I'm not thinking bad thoughts about my body either. My husband loves my body (I finally have that hourglass figure that gets noticed)! But some of you on here who are my exact height on here are trying to get as low as 110 pounds?!? How is that even healthy? I have pictures of when I was my lowest as a teenager at this current height at 120, and I looked really skinny, like I should have *gained* weight! Try not think of just the number, but what you want your body to look like, and how you want your clothes to fit... THAT is what is healthy!!! You pretty much said what I was going to say...try being 5'2" and 163!! No offense to anyone here but at my height...at one time I was 110 pounds and I was SEVERELY underweight and some of you are upwards of 5'7" and trying to get down to that weigtht?? Or even 120 or 130 seems crazy for someone that tall. Not sure what your body frame/frames is/are, but I am a medium build and tbh, my healthy weight is probably around 130. I guess my point is be carefull with what you think your goal weight should be, you may be aiming for an unhealthy and unrealistic goal...


----------



## BlessedRoots (Dec 12, 2007)

I would recommend FatSmash or Extreme FATSMASH it is a book that cost literally only 13 or 14 bux but if you do some digging you can find the basics of it online. Unlike most of you here I have quite a bit to lose. It works I lost 10 lbs in phase 1 that last 9 days. It's called detox.

You eat real food but the good stuff in its purest form and it really has done wonders for my sugar cravings. I have an email I have been sending to my family and friends who are trying to lose weight pm me and I will be more than happy to copy and paste it to ya. It's more than enough details in my email to get you through phase 1 and 2.


----------



## nansaidh (Dec 17, 2007)

I am always trying to get back to my fighting weight, I exercise by running and lifting weights and in the winter I cross-country ski, geat calorie burner.


----------



## bellagia (Dec 17, 2007)

To be honest counting calories is not a great way to lose weight. You're constantly thinking about how many calories you are taking in. Just be sure to eat a healthy breakfast, lunch and dinner. Try to cut carbs and red meat.

When I first started to slim down, I lost the weight by eating portions and trying to eat smaller portions for dinner. I cut out carbs for the most part and all sodas..i just drank water and lots of it. And of course I had a strict exercise plan for myself. I worked out 5 days a week for at least one hour.


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm 5'6" and about 140. This is the heaviest I've been. I blame unemployment for a full year, crappy mid-west food, then fried new england food, depression and the lack of money that comes with unemployment.

I'd like to get down to an even 125, which is about a size 5 for me. It's really my ideal weight as it settles in just my bust line and butt (there is NOTHING wrong with a nice bubbly butt ladies!). So I end up with a very balanced hourglass figure. My measurements end up being around 38", 26", 38". Screw the pin thin skinny trend, I want curves but not the amount I have right now. Right now I'd be fine if I could just get rid of my tummy.

I found eating nothing but raw fruits and veggies, with a healthy dose of raw nuts along with lots of sea food (sushi!) and sea veggies is my ideal diet. I threw super lean red meats in there too. I grazed as well. I'd just grab a bag of soy beans, or whatever nuts I have on hand and munch on those throughout the day. When lunch comes around I'd have a seaweed salad or whatever salad I threw together the night prior, or some veggies with a homemade dip. It was also heavy on oils. I'd use flaxseed oil and balsamic vinegar or acv as dressings. I NEVER used anything processed that wasn't made in my kitchen, period. No salt, no grains either. Just lots of herbs as seasonings, if I needed a salt flavor lemon juice did the job. I cut out all liquids but water, juices and tea, but I drank mostly water and green tea.

It took a bit more work but I felt amazing and thankfully I adore cooking so I had no issues throwing together a healthy lunch and snacks the night before.

For keeping active I walked a lot of places and danced at clubs several hours a night for at least 2 nights a week.

I can't go back to this lifestyle as I prefer just organics and it's expensive.




So for now I'm sticking with healthy snacks (again soy beans, raw nuts, veggies) and super lean meats like organic chicken. It's really difficult for me to keep my calorie count up as I'm prone to forgetting about food even though I'm hungry, unless the boy is around lecturing me about my eating habits. I'm a recovering anorexic so it's very easy for me to starve myself. I'm trying to fix this bad habit of mine.

The lifestyle I described though kept both my boyfriend and I in tip top shape. We were both at our ideal weight. Now... not so much.


----------



## NYchic (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone! And since it is that time of that year where lots of people make a resolution to lose weight, GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## vyu114 (Jan 3, 2008)

Haha, my new year's resolution IS to lose weight.. and to succeed! But I would like to say to get fit more than to lose weight.. as I'm not overweight for my height. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lamour (Jan 3, 2008)

It's right after new years, so of course I started my classic "new years resolution diet". My new years resolution is basically to be healthier and improve fitness, but I'm starting out the year with a nice 7 day diet that is pretty extreme in terms of low calories, but it's one of the safest diets I'd say... you eat a lot of protein to keep the muscles there and only add a little cardio (walking 30 minutes 3-4 times) and then some lightweight strength training two of the days.

Hopefully I'll be able to keep up with the diet!


----------

